# What does green dog mean?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, 'green' means inexperienced. Dogs, like people, are unique and experience will come in its own time - for example; in obedience, dogs stay 'green' in Utility longer than any other class, making mistakes that a more experienced dog will not make - the same applies to their humans BTW.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

And it can be real tough when the green dog's handler is green!!! That's me...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nervous about starting my green utility dog this weekend!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Very nervous about starting my green utility dog this weekend!


 Good Luck! Don't let Flip show off to much. Like spiking the football at the end of his run or taking a victory lap around the ring!!!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Happy said:


> And it can be real tough when the green dog's handler is green!!! That's me...


I definitely am too! Dodger's learning curve is much better than mine!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Very nervous about starting my green utility dog this weekend!


Good luck!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

All the above comments are correct! Either we stole this from the horse world, or vice versa!


----------

